# Member #'s are rising



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, the number of members on the new forum are rising by the minute. Pretty soon everyone will be here.:toast


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I know... what is taking them so long?? Maybe it's just"unchartered waters" hehehe :hehe:

I like it so far.. but I need to spend a bunch of time trying to figure out everything. Sometimes... change is GOOD!!!:toast


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

people don't like change i guess


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

im lovin the change,,, the new forum looks amazing and im sure it will be workin great once everyone gets on here...

now i just need to get on the water and remember how to fish! im havin withdrawls


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JLMass (10/1/2007)*people don't like change i guess


Change is hard, but for the better most of the time. Most members are probably just wanting to continue the discussion at the old one till stuff gets going over here.

Jon


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

212 and climbing


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

On the OLD Forum Chris posted that he was thinking about making the switch over Today. If he does then the #'s are going to skyrocket. I prefer this format much, much better...excellent work (as usual) Chris...BBob


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wish we can keep our old post #"s . OH well !!!!!! Such is life.:hehe:

Scott


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

JUST CAME OVER AND IT WAS SO EASY!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there a set date the old forum will be deleted or will both forums be up from now on? I am confused as to which one to use.............


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Rammer Jammer (10/1/2007)*Is there a set date the old forum will be deleted or will both forums be up from now on? I am confused as to which one to use.............


Chris will lock the old one where we can't post new replies or topics, but you will still be able to view the old forum. It's just when Chris get's around to locking the old one. That is how I understood it.

Jon


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm glad everyone is getting over here,this site moves alot smoother.Thanks again Chris!:bowdown


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

251 and rising:mmmbeer


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (10/1/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Rammer Jammer (10/1/2007)*Is there a set date the old forum will be deleted or will both forums be up from now on? I am confused as to which one to use.............
> ...


I see......Thanks!:toast


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Wanna take a stab and guess how long before we have 1000 on board? I say 8pm tues. night.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Friday @ noon


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (10/1/2007)*Friday @ noon


That long,did you forget the other forum will be locked today sometime for posting.


----------



## m miles (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm here finally. Just been looking around and really a nice forum. Thanks Chris


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *m miles (10/1/2007)*I'm here finally. Just been looking around and really a nice forum. Thanks Chris


Glad you made it and welcome aboard the new luxury liner PFF!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

True, I still think it will take a while


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Last Chance (10/1/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Gloryboy (10/1/2007)*Friday @ noon
> ...


Yeah, I agree - I say five minutes after the old site is locked down!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

We need to have us a wager,but let me call Chris first so i get the inside info on what time he is locking the other site!:moon Anyone else wanna take a stab at it with us as to when we will get 1000 members onboard?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Chris said in another thread he will be locking the old site for posting tomorrow. You will still be able to search but you won't be able to add or reply to posts over there.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fla_scout (10/1/2007)*Chris said in another thread he will be locking the old site for posting tomorrow. You will still be able to search but you won't be able to add or reply to posts over there.


Then my original time still stands for me,tuesday at 8pm!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Staying strong w/ [email protected]. I feel confident that my fellow PFFers will not let me down:hotsun


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

271 and growing!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

It was 289 at 9:21 PM...

The new site is very nice Chris...thanks :bowdown


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bow Down is here:moon


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard,and back at ya! :moon 291 and rising.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

guess im gonna have to change my favorites to the new site now so i dont keep goin to the old one


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

One of the major parts of the move I had planned on doing tonight but got tied up at work was to make it where you don't have to change any favorites. I am going to assume that most of you have them saved as Pensacolafishingforum.com/forum or maybe with the category-view.asp page on the end.



My plans are to move this over to forum and move the old forum to oldforum. I will then build some redirect pages that will aid in folks getting to the new forum when they hit a link in an old e-mail or from a search engine.



Just gotta find the time to do it


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

You would tell us that now that most of us changed it! oke 307 and growing!


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the whole new setup, good job!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Last Chance, you still feel good about 8:00 tonight? I think we are at 350 now.:doh


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i think i'm in


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Were up to 395!! 

I finally got out of the old forum... I'm done. This one is now saved in my favs... :clap

Hmmm... where is the "thumbs up? emotion?

DANGGGG... didn't see page 2... when I posted!! Oh well.. I'm SURE I'll find it!!! laffin I will find youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... HAHAHHA:sleeping:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ummm. I think I'm here!

This is weird. Did sombody slip me a hit of acid?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I just want our post counts to be hauled over, and our "meber Since" date. 

Not complainin or anything.

did anybody notice theres a lott a buttons to click on and things you can do on here??

Like buyin a new fancy car!


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

add one more last chance:grouphug


----------



## FELIS-ITY (Oct 2, 2007)

Here now- looks good!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

wowser,wowser,wowser. We'll all be here directly. How bout them there apples


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

400 members right now. I think it'll be up to 1000 by thursday evening....


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Change is good. I do miss the animation on my old avatar, but Im good.....must have animation!! let there be animation, and it was good.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

If your old avitar is a gif, resize it to 80 x 80 before uploading it and the animation will remain there....


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx Chris, all good.:letsparty


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well 2 hours left to go and I need 130 more members to join so I can hit the mark.:banghead

Looks like I might be wrong too.:doh


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

What mark? I missed something.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

When we firts switched over we made calls on when the forum would hit 1,000 members....I picked friday at noon.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I am surprised that it is as high of a number as it is!!! I never would have thought that there were close to 1000 active members. I was figuring more like maybe 400 but I guess I was wrong. You did good on your guess though!!!


----------



## Whisky (Oct 6, 2007)

:usaflag


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Gloryboy,

You won this one,you were closer than i was,good call.I only have one thing to say :moon


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

That goes back to that whole sunshine on a dogs ass thing.....:letsdrink


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

I like the new look. Took years to finally become a "sailfish" Guess I'm back to square one. I see ol sheyak is putting up some numbers oke. Murph you have to love the spell check:toast


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, I am sorry I can't move the old post, post counts, PM's, Users and all over. I looked into it and it would have taken me 100's of hours to make it all work and I just didn't have that time to spend on a site that I an in the negative on when it comes to $$$ already. Ididn't build this site to make moneythough and I will never put ads on it or charge for membership!!!


----------

